
How to get clients to love your design - workintransit
http://000fff.org/design-discussion-principles-how-to-get-your-client-to-love-your-design/
======
veb
That... was a surprisingly good read. I think most of those points can be
applied to project management for developers especially freelancers. You've
sort of made me rethink how I attack a few things...

You never really think about these sorts of things until someone mentions it,
so thanks for that!

